# [Un]Official TBT Discord?



## f11 (May 26, 2016)

So... IRC is dead. Right now, I feel tbt is a bit disconnected, and I'd like to know, and become friends some more members. Normally I would go to the IRC for this, but like said before... it's dead.

There other alternative chats, for example skype and that type of stuff. But I think the best medium would be Discord.

What is discord? Discord is a free voice and text chat app. It  was born out of our own frustrations with the voice and chat tools we all use. Discord brings communication out of the stone age. It's free, easy to use, and with you even while you are AFK. It is also very mobile friendly to be used on your phone.

I think this would be a great idea to connect the members... so what do you think 

Also if this happens I don't have to be the one to host the server, a mod or admin or anyone interested can do it.


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 26, 2016)

well im at the irc right now
its not a bad idea


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 26, 2016)

I'm down for Discord honestly, we could all move from the IRC to a Discord channel. Voice chat like we did with Mumble (or not), plus the mods can have their secret channels by setting privileges. Also has convenient mobile apps compared to IRC where ya gotta find the one that fits for you.


----------



## Jacob (May 26, 2016)

Yea that would be a cool idea. I like the way things are with the other discord chats around here (Animal Crossing one, Mafia, etc.). Its a cool way to make more friends and is pretty user friendly.

I'd join


----------



## Cadbberry (May 26, 2016)

I would love a tbt discord, it is easier on my computer then the irc for some reason, it is also nice to use for voice chat which flows better then any chat site I have used in the past. You can also have different channels for different sides of the chat


----------



## Ayaya (May 26, 2016)

I support this. I personally dislike how IRC logs you off every time you lose connection and you lose your nick in the process, so I can only be there when I'm at home connected to wifi, but then when I'm home people are already sleeping 

Discord could be a good replacement. You can mod the channel, use bots, use voice chats, and you don't need to install an app to access it. I hope admins consider using discord instead


----------



## Justin (May 26, 2016)

It's actually been discussed already for a few months now off and on inside the staff as a possible replacement for the IRC.

The main pros are basically having multiple channels (like what people always wanted in IRC but was never really done), proper mobile apps, and just more modern and accessible to those who have always been turned off by the ancientness of IRC. Even a lot of our staff can't really be bothered with IRC anymore.

So if there's interest proven in here, we'd definitely consider it!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 26, 2016)

Justin said:


> It's actually been discussed already for a few months now off and on inside the staff as a possible replacement for the IRC.
> 
> The main pros are basically having multiple channels (like what people always wanted in IRC but was never really done), proper mobile apps, and just more modern and accessible to those who have always been turned off by the ancientness of IRC. Even a lot of our staff can't really be bothered with IRC anymore.
> 
> So if there's interest proven in here, we'd definitely consider it!


Oh god it's going to be like the night theme all over again where's Horus


----------



## glow (May 26, 2016)

yes and I will join if I have admin rights and/or can pick my role color


----------



## Ayaya (May 26, 2016)

Justin said:


> It's actually been discussed already for a few months now off and on inside the staff as a possible replacement for the IRC.
> 
> The main pros are basically having multiple channels (like what people always wanted in IRC but was never really done), proper mobile apps, and just more modern and accessible to those who have always been turned off by the ancientness of IRC. Even a lot of our staff can't really be bothered with IRC anymore.
> 
> So if there's interest proven in here, we'd definitely consider it!



are there any cons to it that made you guys reconsider/hold it off? 

and yes, i'm definitely interested in an official tbt discord channel.


----------



## brownboy102 (May 26, 2016)

Sounds like a good idea. The IRC kinda put me off for some reason. Maybe because of its apparent.. deadness. I really don't have any idea why. I'd definitely be down to join. It's much more convenient as well, since with Discord your channels are saved so you don't have to constantly get a link in or something.

It's interesting, and I'd try it out if it became a thing.


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 26, 2016)

I think we should use discord the Irc is dead. I visited the Irk and know one was chatting. I support this Crys.


----------



## Heyden (May 26, 2016)

Discord is much better than IRC. It's easier to configure and honestly, I was put off by IRC bc it was too hard to set up/figure out, for me at least bc i suck. But yeah, it's a much better client and every1 can listen to me talk


----------



## uwuzumakii (May 26, 2016)

I don't know what Discord is, but I'd be up for it!


----------



## Javocado (May 26, 2016)

I'm down with Discord.


----------



## mogyay (May 26, 2016)

i'd join a tbt discord! irc was kind of intimidating that one time i joined


----------



## Bowie (May 26, 2016)

The only reason I don't use the IRC is because I'm usually on a tablet, and can't be arsed to download an app for it.

That and the fact you can silence 10+ people just by saying hello.


----------



## PeeBraiin (May 26, 2016)

There's currently an unofficial discord group at the moment


----------



## f11 (May 26, 2016)

Universaljellyfish said:


> There's currently an unofficial discord group at the moment


just wondering, but when was it created?


----------



## PeeBraiin (May 26, 2016)

Crys said:


> just wondering, but when was it created?



About a year ago


----------



## Minties (May 27, 2016)

Universaljellyfish said:


> There's currently an unofficial discord group at the moment



I think people would prefer one moderated by TBT staff instead of some random forum users. I would be less inclined to go on user run ones (if I don't know the people) simply because of friend groups and the favouritism that comes with that. That and I don't want to talk about ACNL 24/7, or ever really. haha


----------



## laurenx (May 27, 2016)

Minties said:


> I think people would prefer one moderated by TBT staff instead of some random forum users. I would be less inclined to go on user run ones (if I don't know the people) simply because of friend groups and the favouritism that comes with that. That and I don't want to talk about ACNL 24/7, or ever really. haha



we barely have animal crossing discussion at all. ask anyone, its unbiased. discord has multiple different channels, and the server  currently run by Enzo has many members from tbt and has channels for off topic, on topic (animal crossing discussion), etc. the mods are mature and old enough that there is no favoritism, and any chat group that gets started is going to bring together friend groups. sorry bud- its inevitable  but if you ask anyone its not hard to fit in. everyones superbly nice and its really an amazing place to meet friends


----------



## pandapples (May 27, 2016)

yea I'd join it!


----------



## Minties (May 27, 2016)

laurenx said:


> we barely have animal crossing discussion at all. ask anyone, its unbiased. discord has multiple different channels, and the server  currently run by Enzo has many members from tbt and has channels for off topic, on topic (animal crossing discussion), etc. the mods are mature and old enough that there is no favoritism, and any chat group that gets started is going to bring together friend groups. sorry bud- its inevitable  but if you ask anyone its not hard to fit in. everyones superbly nice and its really an amazing place to meet friends



I prefer my cellar friends. 

Not trying to argue with you, but I would still never join a "TBT Discord" that was not run by staff. I'm obviously not alone considering this thread exists. I'm not saying you should take your discord down or anything, I don't really care about it because I don't use it. I would just really like to see a TBT discord that was official and a replacement for the now dead IRC, so I think it's a great idea and hope Justin can implement it. 

Also there's always favouritism, everywhere (even unintentional). It's human nature.


----------



## laurenx (May 27, 2016)

Minties said:


> I prefer my cellar friends.
> 
> Not trying to argue with you, but I would still never join a "TBT Discord" that was not run by staff. I'm obviously not alone considering this thread exists. I'm not saying you should take your discord down or anything, I don't really care about it because I don't use it. I would just really like to see a TBT discord that was official and a replacement for the now dead IRC, so I think it's a great idea and hope Justin can implement it.
> 
> Also there's always favouritism, everywhere (even unintentional). It's human nature.



wasn't arguing and I respect your opinion, it'd be cool. i'm just saying, not everyone fits in with your "cellar friends" and thats exactly what you just said you were trying to ignore, friend groups and favoritism lol. but its cool! i get where you're coming from


----------



## Justin (May 27, 2016)

Ayaya said:


> are there any cons to it that made you guys reconsider/hold it off?



Well, we were originally thinking about using it as a Mumble or voice chat, not really in the context of IRC or text chat. Looking at it as just voice chat, it seemed like it'd probably end up being a waste of time that wouldn't take off. But looking at it more recently as like IRC, I could see it being pretty active if it gets off to a good start.

In terms of downsides, I'm (Jeremy as well) naturally never a fan of things off-site if we can avoid it. While IRC is still technically on another server, it's so old that we know it's never going to disappear and we are also able to embed a chat right into the site directly. As far as I know, Discord doesn't have any proper embed option for the actual chat beyond a small widget to join, meaning that we have to send users off to a completely external site for the chat. Arguably, that's actually less user-friendly than IRC. Discord is also a fairly new service that appears to be solely run off investment right now without any real business plan in action, so I have my doubts as to its longevity. I'm not sure we really have the moderator capacity right now at this moment for a very active chat either. To be frank, moderating IRC when it was active back in the day could be a real pain in the butt sometimes. 

Also in regards to other existing servers, I've been aware of a few although not quite sure how large they are. Regardless, people are of course always free to have their own groups. An official one would be more for the purpose of what IRC was once upon a time -- a general open chat for everyone.


----------



## Xerolin (May 27, 2016)

Justin said:


> Well, we were originally thinking about using it as a Mumble or voice chat, not really in the context of IRC or text chat. Looking at it as just voice chat, it seemed like it'd probably end up being a waste of time that wouldn't take off. But looking at it more recently as like IRC, I could see it being pretty active if it gets off to a good start.
> 
> In terms of downsides, I'm (Jeremy as well) naturally never a fan of things off-site if we can avoid it. While IRC is still technically on another server, it's so old that we know it's never going to disappear and we are also able to embed a chat right into the site directly. As far as I know, Discord doesn't have any proper embed option for the actual chat beyond a small widget to join, meaning that we have to send users off to a completely external site for the chat. Arguably, that's actually less user-friendly than IRC. Discord is also a fairly new service that appears to be solely run off investment right now without any real business plan in action, so I have my doubts as to its longevity. I'm not sure we really have the moderator capacity right now at this moment for a very active chat either. To be frank, moderating IRC when it was active back in the day could be a real pain in the butt sometimes.
> 
> Also in regards to other existing servers, I've been aware of a few although not quite sure how large they are. Regardless, people are of course always free to have their own groups. An official one would be more for the purpose of what IRC was once upon a time -- a general open chat for everyone.



but irc never works for me
if i use it on mobile, the sign in doesn't even pop up, its just a white box
on my computer, i sign in or whatever, it says "connecting to chat" or something, and takes me back to the sign in..

I'm interested in joining a chat though! I remember awhile back the TBT user melanie martinez made a TBT chatzy here, however it hasn't been active at all..


----------



## Mendo (May 27, 2016)

You guys should join the Soda Pop+ Discord! There's chat there all the time, and several channels of different topics to talk in, both for voice and text chat.


----------



## Heyden (May 27, 2016)

Mendo said:


> You guys should join the Soda Pop+ Discord! There's chat there all the time, and several channels of different topics to talk in, both for voice and text chat.


We're suggesting for an official discord for TBT. The thing is, the mods of the channel are most likely a small friend group who have power and dictation over everything that happens and most would much rather the staff of TBT to run it if it were to be official.


----------



## Acruoxil (May 27, 2016)

Definitely support it. A lot of users have trouble running IRC(though really, it's not that hard at all) and the Bell Tree server/channels are pretty inactive. Discord is a similar platform a lot of people use.

One thing that's gonna cause problems is the invitations to the server. Invite links are only valid for 24 hours and the mods will have to update them every day. That, or personally inviting every user by the mods is practically impossible.


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 27, 2016)

u can set the invite link to never expire


----------



## Justin (May 27, 2016)

Ares said:


> Definitely support it. A lot of users have trouble running IRC(though really, it's not that hard at all) and the Bell Tree server/channels are pretty inactive. Discord is a similar platform a lot of people use.
> 
> One thing that's gonna cause problems is the invitations to the server. Invite links are only valid for 24 hours and the mods will have to update them every day. That, or personally inviting every user by the mods is practically impossible.



I believe there's an option for permanent invite links actually. I'm assuming the widget essentially acts as one anyway.

EDIT: god dammit karla


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 27, 2016)

3 minutes man, get ur act together


----------



## Acruoxil (May 27, 2016)

Right, that makes things convenient.


----------



## Araie (May 27, 2016)

I think moving to Discord would be good, considering that the IRC is dead. I honestly don't see too many problems with it either, so it should be fine for use and all.


----------



## Enzo :] (May 27, 2016)

Heyden said:


> We're suggesting for an official discord for TBT. The thing is, the mods of the channel are most likely a small friend group who have power and dictation over everything that happens and most would much rather the staff of TBT to run it if it were to be official.



Hello! I run the aforementioned Discord server and I wanted to clear up any misconceptions about it. 
Everyone in the server started off as strangers with myself as the only mod. I picked out the mods based on a variety of factors, definitely not who I liked the most (otherwise we'd have lots of mods!) Obviously, the mods and I have become good friends over time, but I treat them no different than I treat the rest of our server members and they're subject to the same rules as everyone else. It's the same as would happen to any group of mods on anything, basically.

I know it sounds intimidating, feeling like you'd be walking into a closed circle of friends, but I promise everyone in the server is very welcoming and I'm very happy to have met everyone there. 
I care a lot about everyone in our server, and I hope you at least give us a chance.


----------



## f11 (May 27, 2016)

I'm not trying discredit you or your group, the point of my post would to have a officially made/sponsored one by the people who run this site. Also things like kicks and bans come up, for example I was taken out of a line chat for not talking. I think a site run chat would be better, as bans and that type of that stuff would be private and not public. If this doesn't make sense I'm sorry it sounded much better in my head.


----------



## Gregriii (May 27, 2016)

where do I have to sign ?


----------



## Minties (May 27, 2016)

Crys said:


> I'm not trying discredit you or your group, the point of my post would to have a officially made/sponsored one by the people who run this site. Also things like kicks and bans come up, for example I was taken out of a line chat for not talking. I think a site run chat would be better, as bans and that type of that stuff would be private and not public. If this doesn't make sense I'm sorry it sounded much better in my head.



This is spot on what I was trying to say earlier. Nail on the head Crys. That is why official ones would be better.


----------



## f11 (May 27, 2016)

Bump, looking for more opinions.


----------



## Ranko Hoshino (May 27, 2016)

I'd certainly join a TBT Discord server!


----------



## Curry (May 27, 2016)

I absolutely support the idea of site wide Discord. The mafia one is very active and honestly I think makes us as a group want to play more and like the people we play with. I think having the Discord would benefit in helping bring more people together since it has a great mobile app (I use it personally) and it could shake things up again and make people interested in joining because it sounds like the IRC is dead. Discord also can give access to voice chats if the staff want to bring in a Mumble like system. If not at the moment, I think if they ever build in a site plug-in for Discord the staff should definitely try it.


----------



## PeeBraiin (May 27, 2016)

ClamEatsCurry said:


> I absolutely support the idea of site wide Discord. The mafia one is very active and honestly I think makes us as a group want to play more and like the people we play with. I think having the Discord would benefit in helping bring more people together since it has a great mobile app (I use it personally) and it could shake things up again and make people interested in joining because it sounds like the IRC is dead. Discord also can give access to voice chats if the staff want to bring in a Mumble like system. If not at the moment, I think if they ever build in a site plug-in for Discord the staff should definitely try it.



The only issue I have is that some people here are trash and would troll and stuff 
The Soda pop+ group has this problem from time to time. We usually handle it well but we are only a portion of the site. Now imagine the entire site being on. It would be a major issue.

- - - Post Merge - - -

On top of this if you create a group with just one link you can't control or have any knowledge of how many people are in it which causes problems and tensions of problems occur. Plus alt accounts, etc.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 27, 2016)

Universaljellyfish said:


> The only issue I have is that some people here are trash and would troll and stuff
> The Soda pop+ group has this problem from time to time. We usually handle it well but we are only a portion of the site. Now imagine the entire site being on. It would be a major issue.
> 
> On top of this if you create a group with just one link you can't control or have any knowledge of how many people are in it which causes problems and tensions of problems occur. Plus alt accounts, etc.


I imagine there would be enough staff members to deal with trolling issues and raids by the time it happens, at the very least if someone has to mobile app they can see their @ notification and we could @staff as a whole should a problem arise without an active staff member online. Discord much like IRC is very much honor system, so we just gotta trust that not everyone will abuse it otherwise they risk getting permanently banned from the group Discord.


----------



## PeeBraiin (May 27, 2016)

Tom said:


> I imagine there would be enough staff members to deal with trolling issues and raids by the time it happens, at the very least if someone has to mobile app they can see their @ notification and we could @staff as a whole should a problem arise without an active staff member online. Discord much like IRC is very much honor system, so we just gotta trust that not everyone will abuse it otherwise they risk getting permanently banned from the group Discord.



The thing is that it's  ao easy to make another account andtl the mods can't exactly track alts there. It"s slightly better now since members are assigned numbers but it's sttoll difficult bc of that. Hopefully we get people who do their job correctly


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 27, 2016)

Universaljellyfish said:


> The thing is that it's  ao easy to make another account andtl the mods can't exactly track alts there. It"s slightly better now since members are assigned numbers but it's sttoll difficult bc of that. Hopefully we get people who do their job correctly



The IRC was mostly the same and they were able to appropriately handle it.


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 27, 2016)

Tom said:


> The IRC was mostly the same and they were able to appropriately handle it.



the irc is banned on ip
discord isn't


----------



## Heyden (May 27, 2016)

StarryWolf said:


> the irc is banned on ip
> discord isn't


Can't a VPN bypass the IP bans anyway?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 27, 2016)

StarryWolf said:


> the irc is banned on ip
> discord isn't



Speaking from experience or just knowledge? 

Regardless, I have faith the staff could handle a (group of) bored kids.


----------



## PeeBraiin (May 27, 2016)

Tom said:


> Speaking from experience or just knowledge?
> 
> Regardless, I have faith the staff could handle a (group of) bored kids.



They can barely handle this site with how little there are let alone individually pm people the link to the group because having only one would be chaos


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 27, 2016)

Tom said:


> Speaking from experience or just knowledge?
> 
> Regardless, I have faith the staff could handle a (group of) bored kids.



I just snorted my drink
omfg


----------



## PeeBraiin (May 27, 2016)

StarryWolf said:


> Experience


OMG pls


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 27, 2016)

Universaljellyfish said:


> OMG pls



its jeremy blame him
and when i change my ip its
"I thought I banned you"


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 27, 2016)

Universaljellyfish said:


> They can barely handle this site with how little there are let alone individually pm people the link to the group because having only one would be chaos



While I won't argue with you on the first point, if the Discord is done the invite will most likely not be sent via PM unless automated like Gyroid bot. By the time the Discord has had rules and various other things setup, I would have hoped they'd brought more staff on by then. A Discord for a site of this size requires obvious planning, given how more hands on it has to be compared to the IRC. It will probably have extra "channel operators", hand picked by staff assuming Project Staff isn't some large and lengthy group. 

As for the first point, I'd like to point out the staff is only as good as it's members. They can't browse everything and require help sometimes, it's why the report function is there. And obviously they know that being down a sizable number is a disadavantage, hence applications being open and the Contact the Staff board being there in an effort to fast track issue.


----------



## Jacob (May 27, 2016)

@UniversalJellyfish, Sodapop is just as availible to everyone as this one would be though, so if you guys can handle all of it then I don't see how the current mods + whoever they might promote as channel operators if needed couldn't handle it as well.
I don't know how you guys are seeing it, but I'm just seeing this as a newer/upgraded IRC channel that TBT needs.


----------



## Justin (May 27, 2016)

What you are describing really isn't any different than what we already deal with on TBT and used to deal with in the IRC on a fairly regular basis. We might as well shut down the forums if we're that concerned over dealing with some spammers.

I also don't see what is so concerning about a single link -- again, it's no different than say IRC or Mumble.


----------



## oath2order (May 27, 2016)

Universaljellyfish said:


> They can barely handle this site with how little there are let alone individually pm people the link to the group because having only one would be chaos



You do realize they could just change the link in the bar that says chat to link to the group, right?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Universaljellyfish said:


> The only issue I have is that some people here are trash and would troll and stuff
> The Soda pop+ group has this problem from time to time. We usually handle it well but we are only a portion of the site. Now imagine the entire site being on. It would be a major issue.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



I think you're over-estimating how many people are actually going to use this.


----------



## PeeBraiin (May 27, 2016)

oath2order said:


> You do realize they could just change the link in the bar that says chat to link to the group, right?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



That's true,  you have a point 0:


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 27, 2016)

Justin said:


> We might as well shut down the forums if we're that concerned over dealing with some spammers.


please




Honestly I want it to happen
even though i always accidently click voice chat in discord when i dont voice chat


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 27, 2016)

double post
i hate u


----------



## Mendo (May 27, 2016)

oath2order said:


> I think you're over-estimating how many people are actually going to use this.


I guess most who want a tbt Discord are probably already on the Soda Pop one anyway.


----------



## f11 (May 27, 2016)

Post glitch?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 27, 2016)

Post glitch

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mendo said:


> I guess most who want a tbt Discord are probably already on the Soda Pop one anyway.



Never heard of the Soda Pop one before this thread actually


----------



## oath2order (May 28, 2016)

Mendo said:


> I guess most who want a tbt Discord are probably already on the Soda Pop one anyway.



I'm not on that.

the hell is soda pop for that matter


----------



## Trundle (May 29, 2016)

bump for the sake of this happening, keep it alive


----------



## Ayaya (May 31, 2016)

please!!


----------



## Miharu (May 31, 2016)

Yess!! I'll definitely like to join! <3


----------



## Acruoxil (Jun 1, 2016)

The Soda Pop Discord server is specifically to attract ACNL players to get together and have fun. There are channels for socialization but the main objective is to make a place for ACNL players to hang out. Which is why the thread is in The Train Station and not in Brewster's Cafe or anything.


----------



## f11 (Jun 2, 2016)

Don't let this die.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 3, 2016)

Bumpity


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2016)

Tom said:


> Oh god it's going to be like the night theme all over again where's Horus



*Night theme when*


----------



## Trundle (Jun 5, 2016)

Bumpin


----------



## LethalLulu (Jun 5, 2016)

I'm late, but I saw the thread when it was put up, I was just waiting to put my two cents in.
I'd definitely join a discord if it was moderated.  I probably won't join a user-made one, though.
However, even if I were to join, I don't see myself as being very active.  I'd lurk more than anything.
I generally like discord more for voice chatting.

I am in another public discord chat with about 58 members and I think I've said two things in it.
I usually read a lot, though.  Also even with this many users, it's not _super_ active.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 5, 2016)

LethalLulu said:


> I'm late, but I saw the thread when it was put up, I was just waiting to put my two cents in.
> I'd definitely join a discord if it was moderated.  I probably won't join a user-made one, though.
> However, even if I were to join, I don't see myself as being very active.  I'd lurk more than anything.
> I generally like discord more for voice chatting.
> ...



Big Discords are a tad chaotic, kinda why I usually don't talk in /r/Splatoon's Discord server. I can't really imagine TBT's Discord being that active, but at the same time with it being more accessible who knows?


----------

